# Zeon Zoysia Weed ID



## cr0ntab (Oct 14, 2018)

Hey Guys,

I have 3 weeds (possibly two, I can't tell if the last two are the same) weeds I need help identifying:

*Weed 1* - Link to Gallery with more images


*Weed 2* - Link to Gallery with more images


*Weed 3* - Link to Gallery with more images


I'm not sure if Weed 2 and 3 are the same, they don't look the same to me.

Also, I have 100% Zeon Zoysia sod as of a few months ago. I know Zeon doesn't have seeds which helps me (the noobie) _weed_ :lol: out these as not Zoysia.


----------



## wors (Feb 2, 2019)

Weed 1 - Looks like wild carrot.


----------



## cr0ntab (Oct 14, 2018)

wors said:


> Weed 1 - Looks like wild carrot.


Of course the rabbits would be pooping wild carrot seeds :lol:


----------

